# WEP key not working



## Longste (Mar 30, 2006)

I just installed Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition onto my Dell Inspiron 6000 laptop and now I can't connect to the internet. I use the internet that is provided by my Apartment Complex and it uses a password. When I try to type in the password that they provided me it says "_The network password needs to be 40bits or 104bits depending on your network configuration. This can be entered as 5 or 13 ascii characters or 10 or 26 hexadecimal characters._" Before I installed this new windows I connected fine and the password worked. The password that they provided me is a 9 letter word. Im using Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network Connection. Please Help!


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

You need to find out what type of encryption is being used for the network. It sounds like you haven't updated your XP to at least SP2, so you don't have WPA available. A 9 character passcode sounds like a WPA passcode, not a WEP passcode.


----------



## Longste (Mar 30, 2006)

How do I update my XP so that WPA will work?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Start by installing SP3, then download and install the latest wireless drivers for your network card.


----------

